# 3rd annual TinBoats.net 4th of July Tournament



## Jim (Jun 29, 2009)

God Bless America! :USA1: 

Dates: This Tournament is going to start Thursday July 2, 2009 at 8:00 PM and ends Sunday July 5, 2009 at 10:00 PM Eastern. That gives you 3 days to catch some fish.

Species:
Largemouth, Smallmouth Bass, and Spotted Bass

Bait used: ANYTHING LEGAL GOES (no snagging)

*Rules: *
For this Tournament,

*The Cut-off Date for New Members for this tournament will be May 31, 2009*, And only active members can participate.

Fish must be pictured next to a tape measure and include a secret item that will be posted here Thursday night around 8PM Eastern.

All fish pictures must be submitted to me via PM or email. THERE IS TO BE NO POSTING OF FISH CAUGHT DURING TOURNEY TIME IN THIS THREAD. There will be no talking about SPECIFICS of the fish you caught.

You have up until Sunday July 5, 2009 10:00 PM to submit to me your biggest fish.

Biggest fish wins! If they are close in measurement....Waterwings and Ben2go will decide the winner :mrgreen: .

*Prizes:* The winner gets the highly sought after fancy plaque :LOL2:, and two $25 dollar gift certificates. The winner will pick two different sponsors.

The Secret Item that must be included with th fish and tape measure is....a Key (house, car).

*And the winner is............*

*Russ010*







Congrats man, You just inched out Fish devil!

*Fish Devil*





*AlumacraftJoe*





*Andy*





*Bassboy1*





*BLKFisher*





*Brine*





*hardwatergrampa*





*Shamoo*





Thanks to all who participated! :beer:

Disclaimer: Anything can change because. 8)


----------



## poolie (Jun 29, 2009)

Jim said:


> God Bless America! :USA1:



Amen to that Jim !!!

Woo Hoo... now if I can figure out how to get off work Friday  I'll have my new Curado E7 tomorrow or Wednesday so maybe it'll bring me good luck.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 29, 2009)

so... will a golden rule work for the tape measure?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm going to be at the beach for a week starting Wednesday, so unless I hook a bass in the salt, I'm out of this one. Good luck to all though


----------



## Jwengerd (Jun 29, 2009)

is this just like the last tournament? where you give a specific item like the dollar and we must have that item in the picture? if so i would like to try the tournament. - Justin


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2009)

Jwengerd said:


> is this just like the last tournament? where you give a specific item like the dollar and we must have that item in the picture? if so i would like to try the tournament. - Justin



yes! 8)


----------



## Jim (Jun 30, 2009)

russ010 said:


> so... will a golden rule work for the tape measure?



As long as we can clearly see the length, i think we should be good!


----------



## honers (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I'm only gonna get one day to get anything in this tourney....got to work the weekend...so I'll let the fireworks go on Friday....this will be the first contest i've entered since joining this fine forum...

sure wish it started about 2 days ago....pulled a nice 3-1/2 pounder out....kissed er an let him go for another fight some other day... =D> 

good luck to all.....


----------



## whj812 (Jun 30, 2009)

Its ON!!!! Time to go hit the "Honey Hole"!!!


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 30, 2009)

I laways look foward to holidays and these little tournaments make it even better. Lol.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jun 30, 2009)

iam in i think i will be on a bass pond on sat good luck all time to try out that new bush wacker


----------



## mr.fish (Jun 30, 2009)

whj812 said:


> Its ON!!!! Time to go hit the "Honey Hole"!!!



I wish I had a honey hole, I would be there everyday #-o


----------



## Specknreds (Jun 30, 2009)

Good Luck to ALL!!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 30, 2009)

Good Luck everyone, I will be sitting this one out as I will be getting ready to go on vacation. I am leaving for my gf's house in MD on friday, then to NC on sunday night. Kinda sucks as the weather for this weekend is supposed to be really nice around here. 

Good Luck, I wanna see some lunkers :!:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Im in. Lets do this. Im gonna get my game face on now.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, it is on!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm in. Going to be fishing with Russ010 and Brine Friday, so maybe we can scare something up.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey mister lawyer man, no fair folding the tape measure up under the fish to make it look longer.


----------



## shamoo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh Yeah, I'm feeling better now, "Game On" Good Luck everyone.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 2, 2009)

Should be fun fellas. Nice weather all weekend up here. I am hitting the flats again tomorrow to find the big girls.


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2009)

Secret item announced on the first post! :USA1:


----------



## willfishforfood (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll be fishing summer salmon on the Columbia but have a dock that holds some smallies that I motor by so I'll make a few cast.
WFF


----------



## honers (Jul 4, 2009)

Well my only day to fish....Friday....was a good day on the water....lot's of action...but...couldn't manage a fish over 13".... #-o ....bet we caught over 60 bass....we also fished for 10-1/2 hours....oh well...gave er the best i could....

rain this weekend but i'm sitting at work for 2 days....

waitin and watchin for some of those big boys to start showing up on the page...


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 5, 2009)

Dang it, I don't qualify for this tourney as I didn't join till June  

Maybe the wife will let me go out anyway tomorrow so I can see how I would have done - the entry fee is right in my range  

Will


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jul 5, 2009)

forgot that we could enter fish on friday didnt take the camra and sat was a soso day some nice fish caught by one of my daughters and the kids cant get out today congrads to the winner


----------



## poolie (Jul 5, 2009)

Got skunked in the worst kinda of way for the tourney. Finally got some fishing time this morning on my parents small pond. Was pulling a trick worm around the dam area (I'm walking) and something slams my worm. I wrestled up a good solid 4 pounder to the edge of the water. The only problem is that the water is about 3 ft below where I'm standing and it's a straight drop off. Hmmm, of course walking I don't have a net with me so there's only one way I'm going to land her and that's just to grab a hand full of line and hoist her up. I'm spooled with 10# flouro so it should hold. Well about half way up as the line is cutting into my finger, she lets out one last flip flop and ker-splash, she shook the hook out of her mouth. Had I not had a camera and cell phone in my pocket I would have jumped in, not that it would have helped matters, but I'd have felt better.

There's always next time.
Poolie


----------



## russ010 (Jul 5, 2009)

poolie said:


> Got skunked in the worst kinda of way for the tourney. Finally got some fishing time this morning on my parents small pond. Was pulling a trick worm around the dam area (I'm walking) and something slams my worm. I wrestled up a good solid 4 pounder to the edge of the water. The only problem is that the water is about 3 ft below where I'm standing and it's a straight drop off. Hmmm, of course walking I don't have a net with me so there's only one way I'm going to land her and that's just to grab a hand full of line and hoist her up. I'm spooled with 10# flouro so it should hold. Well about half way up as the line is cutting into my finger, she lets out one last flip flop and ker-splash, she shook the hook out of her mouth. Had I not had a camera and cell phone in my pocket I would have jumped in, not that it would have helped matters, but I'd have felt better.
> 
> There's always next time.
> Poolie




I know the feeling... caught an 8lb'r at my inlaws lake a while back and ended up dragging her onto the bank - thank God for braided line in those situations... even though I hardly use it any more


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 5, 2009)

poolie said:


> Got skunked in the worst kinda of way for the tourney. Finally got some fishing time this morning on my parents small pond. Was pulling a trick worm around the dam area (I'm walking) and something slams my worm. I wrestled up a good solid 4 pounder to the edge of the water. The only problem is that the water is about 3 ft below where I'm standing and it's a straight drop off. Hmmm, of course walking I don't have a net with me so there's only one way I'm going to land her and that's just to grab a hand full of line and hoist her up. I'm spooled with 10# flouro so it should hold. Well about half way up as the line is cutting into my finger, she lets out one last flip flop and ker-splash, she shook the hook out of her mouth. Had I not had a camera and cell phone in my pocket I would have jumped in, not that it would have helped matters, but I'd have felt better.
> 
> There's always next time.
> Poolie




Why grab a handful of line and not just hoist her up with the rod?


----------



## poolie (Jul 5, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Why grab a handful of line and not just hoist her up with the rod?



Just paranoid about breaking a $200 rod. The way my luck goes it could happen.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2009)

Winner will be announced tonight! :beer:


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jul 6, 2009)

wow that stinks pooly can always go looking for him for the next one


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 6, 2009)

Any of you that got to get on the water this weekend were winners. Between the wind, the storms, the family activities and the odd jobs around the house, I didn't get to go out a single time.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 6, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Any of you that got to get on the water this weekend were winners. Between the wind, the storms, the family activities and the odd jobs around the house, I didn't get to go out a single time.



sorry to hear man... I got out Friday with Brine, and Sunday with bassboy1... I'll dedicate a few fish in your honor


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 6, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Any of you that got to get on the water this weekend were winners. Between the wind, the storms, the family activities and the odd jobs around the house, I didn't get to go out a single time.
> ...



Thanks.

I'm off from work this week and already have today's home projects finished so I think I may head over to the golf course in a bit and beat on the water hazard bass. :lol: 

I'll just be a day late should I tie into the whopper that I missed at my feet back in April.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 6, 2009)

Jim said:


> Winner will be announced tonight! :beer:




I cannot wait

Did I win?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 6, 2009)

The suspense is killing me!!

Capt - if you caught it on a Fat Boy you have to throw it back... those baits are off limits for this tourney! :---) 

I did just get my Fat Boys in the mail today - I can't wait to fish them.... they are definitely FAT


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2009)

Winner announced! Congrats Russ010! :beer:


----------



## fish devil (Jul 6, 2009)

:twisted: How big was it?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2009)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: How big was it?



Just a hair under 7 pounds and 24 inches in length! I had to go back and forth between your fish and his fish, comparing eyes and fins and tails. #-o 

In the end three sets of eyes agreed that Russ's fish was just an inch or so bigger.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2009)

First thread updated with pictures!


----------



## fish devil (Jul 6, 2009)

Jim said:


> fish devil said:
> 
> 
> > :twisted: How big was it?
> ...



:twisted: Congrats Russ!!!! =D> Yeah he got me by 1" The fish weighed 6lb 7oz. By the way it was caught on Public waters.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats Russ.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 6, 2009)

Congratz Russ =D> =D> =D> nice fish =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice fish everyone. No entry from me this year - lost a really nice fish at my feet - still would not have beaten Russ or Mr. Devil

Next contest will involve either panfish or number of fish caught 


I have ideas!


Thanks Jim for hosting another great event


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Next contest will involve either panfish or number of fish caught
> 
> 
> I have ideas!



:beer:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats Russ... Nice fish! And congrats too all others - several nice fish!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats, Russ. =D>


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats Russ! Nice Job!


----------



## russ010 (Jul 6, 2009)

Woo Hoo!! I really need to thank Brine for putting me on some big fish later on in the day. We fished public waters on his side of town and I struck out that morning with 1 nonkeeper (next to his 8 or 9 nonkeepers...). We left there, went to Waffle House and then on to the next hole. I made the mistake of getting my double order of hashbrowns scattered, smother and PEPPERED... needless to say I was on fire the rest of the afternoon! We ended up catching a pretty good many fish (he even managed to pull out a catfish #-o ). This one actually got hung up in some underwater brush and I had to motor the boat over to it. I thought it was a catfish at first because it never broke the surface and kept diving down... I finally got her up and Brine netted her (best net man ever!).. thank goodness I was using my standard 15lb fluoro. I ended up catching another 3lb and a few more 2lb'rs off another spot he put us on.

Thanks again Brine, I enjoyed it... Poolie & Bassboy - you guys are going to love this place. I won't say where it was at simply because it's on his bass trail and I'm not giving out info!


----------



## russ010 (Jul 6, 2009)

I just went back through the pics again... I wish the clear water lakes I fish had fat fish like that. One of them I fish has pretty good fish - but most are long and skinny because there's no shad. 

Great Job guys! It's been a long time since I've seen that many quality fish pulled out and posted from one weekend.


----------



## poolie (Jul 6, 2009)

Everyone had some nice looking fish. Congrats to all of you. 

That's a whopper Russ... way to go man! :beer:


----------



## Andy (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats Russ!!! And to everyone else that entered a fish. Some nice ones for sure.

:beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats Russ, nice looking hog! And to everyone else that got out and caught one. I didn't get to wet a line over the holiday


----------



## shamoo (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats Russ, sure is a nice fish. =D> 

Congrats to every one who caught fish and who didnt, no need to hang your heads, the way I look at it we're all winners for being members of TinBoats, after all, TinBoats gave us the opportunity to enter the Contest and brought us all together. 

THANK YOU MR. JIM =D> =D> 

(New Jersey Reprezenten, fishdevil and BLKfisher, way to go guys)


----------



## bcritch (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats Russ =D> That's a heck of a nice Bass

Nice job everyone.....


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jul 7, 2009)

wow nice fish russ and congrads for getting on the board to everyone


----------



## RStewart (Jul 7, 2009)

congrats russ. nice fish to all. i didnt get a chance to wet a line either.


----------



## Brine (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats Russ!

Thanks for letting me net him.


----------



## river_wolf (Jul 7, 2009)

CONGRATS Russ, Good job to one and all, Had the tape, the key, but never got the fish... :lol:


----------



## Zum (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice fish,way to go.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats Russ and everyone else who participated. It was a great weekend to be out on the water.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I just put my orders in to BluewaterLED and Bass Tackle Depot.

4 - 12 LED strip lights in Green from Bluewater 

& 

an Xtools Grip-N-Weigh from Bass Tackle Depot... hope this one works better than the Rapala did. But ya know, I just checked that 5lb weight again, and this time it reads 4.12. Something is definitely wrong with it.

Thanks again Jim! :beer:


----------



## Popeye (Jul 7, 2009)

Real nice fish Russ. Since you managed to get it in the boat I can see that FishingCop wasn't with you. :lol: 

I was going to do the whistling smiley but can't get the second page ones to work for me today. Maybe if I edit it using the other computer.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 7, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Real nice fish Russ. Since you managed to get it in the boat I can see that FishingCop wasn't with you. :lol:
> 
> I was going to do the whistling smiley but can't get the second page ones to work for me today. Maybe if I edit it using the other computer.



Still complaining about that one YOU let get off & still blaming it on me huh???? Time to go out again and this time, SET THE HOOK better :lol: :lol:


----------



## ilinimud (Jul 8, 2009)

Way to go Russ, and everyone else that entered! I was out of town, and didnt get online much. I was fishing for Specs and Reds in Southern Louisiana, and didnt do worth a poo!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats, Russ! 8)


Nice catchin' everyone! =D>


----------



## ejones1961 (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats. Nice fish .


----------

